

20 WebGL sites that will blow your mind - tilt
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/20-webgl-sites-will-blow-your-mind

======
petervandijck
The browser is the new Amiga.

~~~
sp332
There have actually been some "demos" in the demoscene, submitted to parties
and everything, that were written for the browser. Mozilla jumped on this and
is sponsoring two compos (competition categories) for this year's @party: Best
Single Effect and Best Multiple Effect demo in a web browser. <http://atparty-
demoscene.net/compos.html>

------
taken11
Next up 20 WebGL sites that blow your graphics card?

------
siphr
I just tried out Rome in Firefox. Seemed to work fine. It's nicely done.

------
icey
There's probably an opportunity for a freemium webgl powered MMO. (Paid for
with something like an item store)

"No software to install! Free to play! Click here and play with your friends
in seconds!"

------
va_coder
Anybody know what's the deal with WebGL on Linux? I read many of the browser's
turn WebGL off on Linux.

~~~
azakai
Only the NVidia binary driver appears to be stable enough to run WebGL on
Linux. I believe Firefox and Chrome disable all other ones by default, and
even older versions of NVidia's.

You can force-enable it, but it might be crashy.

~~~
Game_Ender
I can confirm this. I am running Chrome on Ubuntu with the Nvidia binary drive
and the WebGL works fine.

